# When does the smelt run



## Stormrider (Jan 19, 2003)

I have heard a lot about rivers and streams in the UP that run black with smelt. I have never seen it and would like too. 
Can any body help me let me know when and where. I don't have a group just myself. I know I don't like when I get crowded out of my special hole. I would just like to see this once in my life.
Hope you can help.


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

Your not gonna see it as the smelt run isin't any better here.


----------



## gratioteer (Oct 10, 2002)

Ace is right... the "running black with them" hasn't been seen here in a long time


----------



## The51stState (Dec 4, 2003)

The run, if at all will be anytime from the last week of Aprill till mid May.


----------



## Todd Frank (Nov 20, 2003)

Maybe back 35 years ago,...LOL...Good luck


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stormrider _
> *.........I don't have a group just myself. I know I don't like when I get crowded out of my special hole.............. *


LOL! I thought we were talking about smelt here?


----------



## Stormrider (Jan 19, 2003)

We are talking about smelt. SO LETS TALK SMELT. YOUR TURN


----------

